# Infected paw from torn off nail



## Jason14 (Jan 24, 2020)

My 12 year old golden tore his back nail clean out a few weeks ago on the door frame. When it happened I insisted we go to the vet but my parents said since he is so old we shouldn’t take him to the vet as it stresses him out and just left it alone. Now there is this black and whitish gunky stuff where the nail was and he is having trouble walking. Someone please give advice ?


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Please take him to the vet, sounds like it's infected. Let us all know how he gets on, sending positive thoughts to your boy.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I agree with Swishywagga. I'd get him to the vet today. Please don't wait.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Very bad parental advice. Take him to the vet immediately. Sounds like an infection that will need medication to heal. Lots of dogs dislike vets, but that is where they get the help they need.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sorry this happened to your boy, he definitely needs to be seen by a Vet. 
His paw could be infected and I am sure it's painful......


----------



## Jason14 (Jan 24, 2020)

We took him to the vet and got it cleaned up. It’s starting to heal and grow back


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good to hear you took him to the Vet and it's healing. 
I would imagine that was painful for him..........


----------

